#  Getting Started  > Member of The Month >  RPA May MoTM -Storm

## Koti~

Look out, squirrels!! Wait no  those are otters, my bad.



But this person does have a legion of attack squirrels, and uses them to spread cheer throughout RPA. With constantly greeting newcomers when their threads open, to posting on the birthday thread, this person can be counted on to spread cheer through his visits, as well as a lot of glitter, which is quite good.

Eager to give rep and lighten up a mood, this member has joined a fair number of role plays yet the biggest is the number of welcome threads he has posted in. Seriously, I took a look through his posts, and most of them are either in greeting, or on the birthday thread. Seriously, I bet if I ever met him in real life, he would be glowing and covered in glitter, and bouncing off the walls . I got some competition!!

After joining in Nov 2011, he has made a swan dive into the site, ranking up a large amount of rep and posts that would make most people dizzy. With eager posting in the downtown threads and greeting, he has made his own personal mark on this site with the glittering welcome sign.


Eager to greet, and with some great role play posts, he has well shown the characteristics of RPA, a thriving energetic community willing to greet new members and make everyone feel welcome. So, lets raise a storm and shake the earth for the May member of the month !!!!



Storm



((and no, I don't think that is too much glitter!))

----------


## V

Congrats Storm


This is well deserved!

----------


## Phoenix



----------


## Anastasia

I can think of no one better deserving. Congratulations Storm! Maybe now we can be spared the savage wrath of attack squirrels?!

----------


## Snotgirl

Grats Storm.

----------


## Storm

Two words....

La Gasp.

With the immense talent I have had the privilege to write with, read and interact with, I thank you sincerely for considering me along with the other equally deserving members we have.




> Maybe now we can be spared the savage wrath of attack squirrels?!


Funny you mention that.  Sorry to have to say ... it only gets worse  :;): 
Super Squirrel has just returned from his quest


and brought with him Glitter Squirrel

*I know, must be thinking 'Oh no, what have we done'*

Back to a rare bit of seriousness.  I am honestly touched to have been considered with all the other equally deserving members of this totally awesome ... well ... not site ... but RP Family.  Thank you so much.

----------


## Imp

'Storm' is the name for God on the lips and hearts of all RPA members... and other folks too! O_O

----------


## Bia

congrats Storm!!

----------


## RisingPhoenix

Congrats................  ::):

----------


## Setsa

YOU DESERVE THIS!!! ENJOY!!

 

Patiotic Glitter....with puppies!! and your best furry girl!

----------


## Tune

Congratulations, Storm!  :^_^:

----------


## CALYPSO

CONGRATULATIONS STORM!!!!!  ::D:  

You deserve it!  :=D:

----------


## Mary Sue

Congrats Stormy.  :C:: 

You're a very deserving guy.

----------


## Nazgul

Congrats dude.  You earned it.

----------


## Mysteria



----------


## Jacogos

Yeah I don't any of us truly know how you got that much stuff in only 6-7 months xD I call hax! 

:P I kid! Congrats!

----------


## Anne Bonny

Congrats Storm!!!  You so deserve this!

My birds and your squirrels got together to throw a party for the occasion.

----------


## Anne Bonny

PS

----------


## SikstaSlathalin

Congrats Storm.

----------


## Storm

> Yeah I don't any of us truly know how you got that much stuff in only 6-7 months xD I call hax! 
> 
> :P I kid! Congrats!


Hax ... no.  You see, TV Remotes aren't the only thing my Attack Squirrels steal.   ::D: 

Now where is that last squad with the fresh box of stolen Rep Points for me to pad to my fake Rep ... lol  ::D: 

Truth be told I just have my Squirrels running around with a white out pen drawing on everyone's PC screens.  That is why there is always fur by your keyboards  :;):

----------


## Elkay

YAY!

More glitter is required here.

----------


## Wattz

WEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!! Congratulations, Storm!!!  :=D: DDD <3 <3 <3

----------


## Kris

Way to go Storm  :=D: 

The moment you entered RPA I knew we had a star member among our midst. 

I'm proud to have known you and call you friend  :=D:

----------


## AlyKun17

Storm congratulations!!!  :X3:

----------


## Rhomeo

Hooray for Storm!  :=D:  Much success!
And squirrels!
... And stuffs.

----------


## Alice

Ssssssstttttttooooooorrrrrrrrrrmmmmmmmmm!
You are a very sparkly individual. I am so happy for you, and know this award was FULLY deserved. Congratulations!

/queen of sparkle

----------


## Merry

So glad you're here Storm!  Congrat's!

----------


## Flex

Congraaaatulations.

----------


## Merry



----------


## Raindrop

Yeah it is really cool storm.  ::):  Congratulations.  ::):

----------


## Merry



----------


## Kris

More Props  :=D:

----------

